# Splitting out HDMI



## AudioMagic (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a device that splits out the audio and video from an HDMI feed, perhaps to HD-SDI video and AES audio? I'm going to do an install in a screening room, and I need to split things to a scaler for a Barco projector, and the digital audio input accessory device for a Dolby CP-650.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I may be wrong but I do believe that the video and audio once through HDMI can not be split up due to compliance rules unless it is only 2.1 audio.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Depends on how you do it. The Meridian HD621 does it but it encodes the audio.


----------



## AudioMagic (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## TBush (Jun 16, 2009)

There are distribution amps and splitters out there like Gefens new HDMI 1.3 line of products that will send the 5.1 to all of the outputs. The older ones would only do PCM, but there may be dip switches in some of them that will correct that.

Rock on, I'm out :yay2:


----------

